# [jeu & app] wine ou winex et comment

## MulDy

voila pr savoir ce qui marche le mieux wine ou winex et ds le k de wine comment faire fonctionner pr cs parce qu'il me parle de fond de couleur d'écran non 16 bits

tks d'avance

----------

## Leander256

Alors d'une manière générale, wine gère mieux l'opengl, et winex gère mieux directX (c'est ce qu'il ressort du forum "gamers & players").

Par contre winex est payant, c'est 5$ par mois je crois, et je ne te conseille pas de l'utiliser d'un point de vue "idéologique". En effet winex est basé sur wine, mais contrairement aux promesses faites au début du projet, winex n'effectue aucun "retour" de code vers la communauté du libre (ou alors aps assez, je ne suis pas le meilleur placé pour te dire).

Si tu veux quand même essayer winex il te faudra télécharger la dernière version sur leur CVS et le compiler/installer à la main (c'est gratuit dans ce cas, mais sûrement galère, d'ailleurs j'ai jamais réussi à finir le téléchargemet du CVS).

Le seul avantage c'est qu'ils font tourner beaucoup plus de jeux que wine.

C'est vous qui voyez. Y'en a qui ont essayé...

----------

## sebo

En ce qui me concerne, j'utilise Wine. Je ne suis pas un crack mais bon en lisant la documentation dispo sur le site: www.winehq.org, on s'en sort.

En gros, il suffit de lancer wine une fois pour qu'il une arborescence de depart dans laquelle tu peux modifer le fichier .wine/config. Tu peux ainsi preciser les lettres du  cdrom, etc...

Ensuite, il n'y a qu'a lancer wine nomdelapplication...

Voila

----------

## dyurne

je vais peut être dire une bétise mais il me semble que wineX n'est payant que si on prend une versoin packagé ( genre rpm ).

Il me semble ( attention j'emet une réserve ) que les sources sont disponibles et que n'importe qui à le droit de les compiler. le hic c'est que apparement c'est assez dur...

Autre méthode que j'ai testé et qui fonctionne très bien même si je l'admet c'est du pur barbarisme    : tu trouve quelq'un sur le net qui à le même processeur que toi et tu lui demande qu'il t'envoi son répertoire /usr avec tous les fichiers qui correspondent a wineX.

----------

## TGL

 *dyurne wrote:*   

> Il me semble ( attention j'emet une réserve ) que les sources sont disponibles et que n'importe qui à le droit de les compiler. le hic c'est que apparement c'est assez dur...

 

"emerge winex-cvs" ?

Ah nan, c'est vrai, ces méchants de translemming l'on fait enlever de portage. Ah la la... si seulement on pouvait le retrouver...

----------

## dyurne

TGL, j'adore ton sens de l'humour...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## TGL

 *dyurne wrote:*   

> TGL, j'adore ton sens de l'humour...  

 

Et mon 500ème message servira donc à te remercier de cette indulgence.  :Wink: 

----------

## Leander256

Oui mais non:

```
*  app-emulation/winex-cvs

      Latest version available: 3000

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 0 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.transgaming.com/

      Description: Winex - fake ebuild!
```

On ne peut plus faire d'emerge de winex, sauf celui qui est payant. Cf la newsletter du 4 août: http://www.gentoo.org/news/en/gwn/20030804-newsletter.xml

Mais si on va sur http://www.transgaming.com/sources.php on obtient quand même les instructions pour télécharger la version CVS. Chez moi ça bloque toujours au bout d'un moment (aléatoire) alors j'ai abandonné.

----------

## TGL

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

> Oui mais non

 

Oui mais si. Allez, je te donne un indice : Ted Nelson.

----------

## dyurne

bon un petit coup de pouce pour tout ceux qui veulent installer wineX

1 )  emerge /usr/portage/app-emulation/winex-transgaming/winex-transgaming-3.0.ebuild

2 ) il va vous dire qu'un certain fichier et nécessaire à l'install et que vous ne le possédez pas et qu'il faut donner des sous à transgaming pour l'avoir.

3 )  une petite recherche sur google et un téléchargement de quasiment 6Mo plus tard vous avez ce fichier...

4 ) vous le placez dans /usr/portage/distfiles/

5 ) vous relancez ce emerge et 30 secondes plus tard winex et installé.

----------

## gnuprotek

dyurne merci   :Wink: 

la compile c'est bien passé mais comment on l'utilise qq a un lien qui explique et comment savoir quel jeux sont compatible (je suis newbie désolé   :Embarassed:  )

----------

## dyurne

je sais pas trop je me suis pas penché sur la question mais il me semble que sur transgaming il y a une liste plutôt longue de tous les jeux compatibles.

Quand à l'install de chaque jeux ça doit être un truc du genre winex /mnt/cdrom/setup.exe. 

je crois aussi que pour certains jeux l'install sous windows est nécessaire. j'aimerai avoir un retour de quelqu'un qui à installer RTCW.

ps : pour ceux qui ont un problème à l'install de winex. faites un "emerge unmerge votre_ancienne_version_de_winex"

voila bon frag à tous.

----------

## knarf

La recherche sur google pour trouver le "certain fichier" est illégale non ?

Le programme est payant non ? 

M'enfin c'est vos affaires :/

----------

## TGL

 *dyurne wrote:*   

> j'aimerai avoir un retour de quelqu'un qui à installer RTCW.

 

Sous wine(x) je sais pas, mais en natif linux il marche très bien. L'installeur 1.4 pour linux est là : 

http://www.rtcwfiles.com/file.info?ID=7450

Et la mise à jour 1.41 ici :

http://www.rtcwfiles.com/file.info?ID=8506

J'ai pas essayé pour Ennemy Territory par contre, mais je crois que ça existe aussi.

----------

## knarf

 *TGL wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'ai pas essayé pour Ennemy Territory par contre, mais je crois que ça existe aussi.

 

```
 

root@gentooknarf knarf # emerge -s enemy-territory

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : enemy-territory ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

 

*  app-games/enemy-territory

      Latest version available: 2.55

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 264,246 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.idsoftware.com/

      Description: Return to Castle Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory - standalone multi-player game based on Return to Castle Wolfenstein

```

Voici pour ET. C'est un standalone donc pas besoin de RTCW  :Wink: 

----------

## TGL

Ah bah alors, tout est bien... C'est marrant, pour les gros jeux commerciaux, j'ai jamais le reflexe de passer par portage, je me les fais toujours à la main. Une lubie...

----------

## knarf

Pourtant ya pas mal de jeux commerciaux qui passe par portage !

Tout comme UT2003, Quake3, etc bref c'est bien sympa tout cela.

----------

## dyurne

 *knarf wrote:*   

> La recherche sur google pour trouver le "certain fichier" est illégale non ?
> 
> Le programme est payant non ? 
> 
> M'enfin c'est vos affaires :/

 

j'ai pas dit que tu devais télécharger le fichier en question sur un site pirate. tu peux très bien l'acheter à transgaming et faire vivre une entreprise qui bosse pour linux. ce qui est une chose plutôt moralement louable.

c'est qu'une question d'idéologie et de moyen financier.

Je propose une solution à toi de faire ton choix...

 *TGL wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sous wine(x) je sais pas, mais en natif linux il marche très bien. L'installeur 1.4 pour linux est là :
> 
> http://www.rtcwfiles.com/file.info?ID=7450
> ...

 

il n' ya pas besoin d'une installation sous windows ?

----------

## gnuprotek

dyurne je savai pas que c'etait une version pirate (je l'ai enleve)   :Embarassed: 

TGL on compte sur toi (surtout moi) pour  pour que tu nous explique comment bien installer la version cvs   :Wink: 

----------

## knarf

dyurne :  RTCW a une version linuxier. Va fouiller sur le ftp de idsoftware si jamais  :Wink: 

----------

## TGL

 *TGL wrote:*   

> Oui mais si. Allez, je te donne un indice : Ted Nelson.

 

Bouh... Leander, ton avatar fait tellement pitié que je n'ai pas le coeur à tenir ma langue plus longtemps. «Ted Nelson», il a inventé dans les année 60 le termes «hypertexte». Or c'est ça le truc, mon premier message était «hypertextuel», avec des liens dedans qui renvoient à d'autres «hypertextes». (Oui, bon, je sais je te parle vraiment comme un débile là, mais j'ai toujours eu la nostalgie du style «chronique multimédia fin François Mitterand début Jacques Chirac»).

Bref, mon lien «retrouver» amène sur le serveur CVS dans la poubelle du répertoire winex-cvs. Là, on retrouve les anciens ebuilds pour winex-cvs.

Petit howto pour ceux qui préferrerai la version CVS à celle commerciale:

 - Définir le PORTDIR_OVERLAY. Dans make.conf, décommenter ça (si pas déjà fait chez vous): 

```
PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage
```

 - Créer un répertoire pour les ebuilds de winex-cvs: 

```
mkdir -p /usr/local/portage/app-emulation/winex-cvs/files
```

 - Télécharger quelques ebuilds et autres bidouilles (versions 3.0 et 3.1): 

```
cd /usr/local/portage/app-emulation/winex-cvs

wget -O winex-cvs-3.0.ebuild http://www.gentoo.org/cgi-bin/viewcvs.cgi/*checkout*/app-emulation/winex-cvs/Attic/winex-cvs-3.0.ebuild?rev=HEAD

wget -O winex-cvs-3.1.ebuild http://www.gentoo.org/cgi-bin/viewcvs.cgi/*checkout*/app-emulation/winex-cvs/Attic/winex-cvs-3.1.ebuild?rev=HEAD

wget -O files/winex-cvs-3.0_pre1.patch http://www.gentoo.org/cgi-bin/viewcvs.cgi/*checkout*/app-emulation/winex-cvs/files/Attic/winex-cvs-3.0_pre1.patch?rev=1.1

wget -O files/winex-cvs-fake_windows.tar.bz2 http://www.gentoo.org/cgi-bin/viewcvs.cgi/*checkout*/app-emulation/winex-cvs/files/Attic/winex-cvs-fake_windows.tar.bz2?rev=1.2

wget -O files/winex-cvs-regedit http://www.gentoo.org/cgi-bin/viewcvs.cgi/*checkout*/app-emulation/winex-cvs/files/Attic/winex-cvs-regedit?rev=1.1

wget -O files/winex-cvs-winex http://www.gentoo.org/cgi-bin/viewcvs.cgi/*checkout*/app-emulation/winex-cvs/files/Attic/winex-cvs-winex?rev=1.1

wget -O ChangeLog http://www.gentoo.org/cgi-bin/viewcvs.cgi/*checkout*/app-emulation/winex-cvs/ChangeLog?rev=1.17

```

 (attention, chaque "wget ..." est en une seule ligne jusqu'à la fin de l'adresse)

 - Générer les digests:

```
ebuild winex-cvs-3.0.ebuild digest

ebuild winex-cvs-3.1.ebuild digest
```

 - Masquer le "fake ebuild" dans /etc/portage/packages.mask: 

```
mkdir -p /etc/portage

echo ">=app-emulation/winex-cvs-3000" >> /etc/portage/package.mask
```

 - Éssayer d'installer winex-cvs, et se plaindre ici si j'ai oublié quelquechose: 

```
emerge winex-cvs
```

Last edited by TGL on Sun Aug 24, 2003 5:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## TGL

Oups, temps mort, j'ai oublié qlqs trucs... J'édite mon post et je vous préviens.

----------

## TGL

Voilà, vous pouvez tester, ça devrait être mieux ainsi.

----------

## DuF

Winex c'est mal, ne l'utilisez pas, sales mentalités et ils apportent rien à linux !

Supportez plutot icculus, lgp et consors !

----------

## TGL

Je suis bien d'accord, et ton rappel à l'ordre est le bienvenu. Mais bon, c'est comme ça, quand je peux, techniquement, répondre à une question d'un utilisateur, je le fais... Maintenant, perso, winex je m'en sers juste pour faire tourner Blobby Volley, et mes autres jeux sont natifs.  

<off_topic>

D'ailleurs, si ça n'est pas déjà fait, allez absolument sur garagegames.com claquer 20 euros dans ThinkTanks. Je me suis jamais autant poilé dans un jeu en réseau... Et puis voilà au moins une boîte qui sort ses jeux à la fois pour windows, mac et linux.

</off_topic>

----------

## Leander256

Merci TGL, va falloir que j'aille me faire changer les lunettes, ou que je passe moins de temps devant le PC (ou les deux, tiens)  :Embarassed: . J'avoue aussi que j'ai pas non plus trop cherché à installer winex après coup, leur politique ne me plaît guère. Si seulement je n'étais pas aussi moisi en prog, j'aiderais bien le projet wine...

----------

## cylgalad

winex-cvs marche moins bien que la version honteusement payante, car les "ajouts" de translemming (elle est bonne celle-là, je l'adopte aussi...) concerne le "support" des "protections" à 2 balles des jeux, donc 5$ par mois pour payer les saligauds qui inventent des protections nulles à chier, ça fait cher !

Sinon, profitez tant que les nocd ne sont pas encore complètement illégaux, de toute façon un cd dans le lecteur ça fait chauffer le PC !

----------

## rami fabian

Un autre coups de pouce : http://frlinux.net

----------

## nuts

winex j ai deja tester mais sur une autre distrib, c est pas genial.

y a que quake3 qui a pas trop mal marcher, mais -1 pour winex car quake 3 est natif sous linux.

beaucoup de jeu se sont installer que quelques un se sont lance, et encore moins pouvant fonctionner. jusqu ici j ai seulement diablo2 et  half life et quake 3 qui ont fonctionner, els autre niet. j ai meme  pas pu installer opposing force car il disait que hl n etait pas installer  :Rolling Eyes:  n importe nawak

----------

## zarasoustra17

Ben moi, c'est grace à WineX, version payante, que j'ai pu gagner 15 go sur mon disque de partoche vfat qui supportait un vieux win98 uniquement pour jouer à ColinMcRae,alors 15  pour 15 Go, je suis à peu près dans les prix du marché et j'ai éradiqué une sale bestiole de mon PC. 

Sinon j'ai lu dans un autre post que Transgaming étaient somme toute assez généreux avec la communauté du libre, de toute façon, il ne pourront jamais divulguer les sources de DirectX, donc ils ne seront jamais open-source à 100%.

----------

## elsevir

bonjour,

ayant installé wineX en suivant les instructions l'on trouve sur 

 *Quote:*   

> Un autre coups de pouce : http://frlinux.net

 

DaoC ne semble pas se lancer.   :Crying or Very sad: 

J'ai le jeu qui se lance, .. le logo de mythic qui apparait, la popup du login, ensuite la selection du serveur .. puis .. une fois la selection du serveur .. le CPU prend 100%  puis rien .. aucun process qui tourne ...

j'ai bien mis le fichier user.dat en windowed=1...

si qq'1 a reussit a le faire fonctionner  :Smile: 

----------

